# Penn Reels



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

In another thread, Koz mentioned that he was using a Penn 9500 reel for for his "toothy creature" fishing.

I stopped in at Sports Authority on the way into work, and priced a new 9500 at 149.99 

Is this a reasonable price, or should I shop around. Are there any suitable alternatives to the 9500 from other manufacturers that would be less pricy, or should I just bite the bullet and pick up a 9500, figuring that it will give me years of service.

Also, for you shark fisherman out there...what type of setup and baits are you using?

Thanks!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I've been shopping around for a new Penn allso...........and yep' thats what they cost. Been useing wally-world reels for a while......only get about two years out of them......so this year I'm biting the bullet and getting a Penn. If the reels last like they say they do .........I should make out in the long run.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

I used to use the penn 9500 myself, but then after a trip with a guide in Tampa bay, learned about OKuma reels. Since then I have switched over to them, don't get me wrong, I still use my penns as well as they have held up for the test of time. I use the Okuma azul 90, it is comparible in size and strength to the penn 9500. I have three of them and have been using them for about three years now. With no complaints at all. It is a great reel and very funtional. but Iespecially like the price. Usually between $100 to $130, but I have seen them on sale at time at around 80 to 90. I bought mine off ebay picked up three of them for a total of $175. I felt that was the best deal. Good luck and happy fishing.


----------



## Jeff Rafter (Feb 18, 2003)

Mark,

For a big, rugged spinner that is an alternative to the Penn 9500SS, you may wish to consider the Diawa BG 90. The technology is of the same vintage, and both reels have stood the test of time. The specs are very similar: 9500SS weighs 32 oz and the BG 90 weighs 31 oz, the 9500 has a 4.2-1 gear ratio and the BG 90 has a 4.3-1 ratio, the 9500 has 4 ball bearings and the BG 90 has 3 ball bearings, the 9500 holds 300 yds of 30# mono while the BG 90 holds 225 yds (Using 30# Power Pro both reels will hold well over 400 yds; enough line to either turn 'em or you're likely to get spooled regardless of capacity.) Lastly, the BG 90 sells for $99.99 to the 9500's $149.99.

I have several of the smaller Diawa Black Gold series reels and two of Diawa's BG predecessors the "Silver Series" in the larger sizes. They all have performed well for me. I use a Diawa 7000C (the forerunner to BG 90) for heavy lifting such as sharking from the surf and dredging Snapper from 75 feet. I bought this reel in 1974 and have fished it from the surf for Ulua in Hawaii, for big Blues and Stripers in new England and for sharks in NE Florida, as well as reefs in many locations -- all virtually trouble free. I suspect the BG 90 is as rugged. 

There are really good high performance spinning reels on the market today, but for sharking either of those two would work. Personally for sharking, I prefer conventional reels such as the Penn 113H or Penn Squidder in the older technology or the modern Penn 535/545 GS series reels. Hope this info helps, and good fishing to you.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I would pass on the Penn reels for a little while. As much as I want to buy American-made stuff, their product has been a little iffy lately. Apparently their supplier of drag materials had some problems, they switched suppliers and the new people made some really lousy drags. $149 is a good price for a 9500SS, that's what I sell them for. The other problem you will run into is that the anti-reverse will go out on you about once a year. 

With all that said, if you want a spinning reel with large capacity, I'm getting the Okuma Coronado CD-90 baitrunner. It should hold about 400 yards of #20 mono which is more than enough. It's also alot lighter than that Penn reel which will get really heavy on you fast.

If you want a good Penn reel, buy the Penn Slammer 560. No problems with that one, and it's a damn good reel. It's not a big reel but if you put some light braid on it, you could use it for big reds. By the way, don't buy from Wal-Mart. I think I've told you about their second-rate Penn stuff that they sell cheap.

Glenn, come see me when you get down here, I'll take good care of you.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree with Emanuel. Pass on the Penn until they start puting better products out. They have gone cheap on the parts and it is starting to show. I have an 8500 and after 2 months of reasonable use the antireverse has gone bad. I talked to a bunch of other folks that have them and they have had the same problem. I also own 2 CD-90's and they are true beasts. Baked on finish so you don't get the paint flaking off and are completely hardened for saltwater. Plus's are the baitrunner feature and the huge line capacity. I would go with the CD-90. IMHO


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Mark this can be like discussing religion or politics everyone has there views and expieriances. Here is a site that has some views as well . I like my Penns and have always been able to get parts when the time comes quickly and easily .
I did find a price of 144.00 dollars on that reel at Harry Goods in Melbourne if interested . 5 Bucks Is 5 Bucks .

http://www.powerlink.co.nz/~graeme/Reelzone/UntitledFrameSet1.html


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

*Okuma...*

Just wanted to second the input about Okuma reels, I'm quite impressed with their products quality and durability. Then throw in the fact that you get more for the money with Okuma...

They aren't a big name like Penn, but they have been making reels for a long time and most a lot of us have probably used them in the past without knowing it. They were one of the largest manufacturers of reels that were 'branded' under other companies names (who would then markup the price). Now they are selling their product under their own name and keeping the price about the same = good deal for the consumer.

I'm curious about what experiences other people have had with Okuma (good or bad)...


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got the Okuma Inspira IS50 on a 8' solaris. It is sweet and have not had a problem yet. Lookin to buy a smaller model now for the freeshwatar.


----------

